# USB support in DOS using duse, cant mscdex drive to letter



## sunwise (May 6, 2005)

Ok if there is anyone out there who can help me with this problem I would be extreamly happy!  

I had the task of reloading windows 98se on to a laptop which belongs to my friend, this is easy to me so I took it on board. Formated the hard drive but startup disk in and the cd rom drive then of all times decide to fail!  Great!

So in short I have a external cd rom drive using usb. I have used the duse system and it finds it but as duse does it does not map it to a drive letter it just makes it available.

what i typed in so far...

c:\duse\duseldr.com duse.exe
(this loaded up the usb hub and found the device making it available for mscdex i think??)

then the instructions say use this command...

mscdex /d:TEAC cd-W524E /s/v/m:15

I get back error! but it finds the driver ok!!

Im i doing this right I could implement the duse into the startup disk but found that failed even more!!!

Any help much needed!!!  

Sunwise


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

You will be alot better off buying a new cdrom drive and using it. For a number of years I used GHOST to CLONE and Backup my harddrives. Ghost is/was a DOS based program. When ever i tried to access a USB attached harddrive, it was hit and miss. I have 5 different DOS USB drivers (Including DUSE), and all of them never found a USB 2.0 device and only one of them could find my USB CD-RW device (only when it was attached to a USB 1.1 port). So if you are going to persue this, keep looking for other DOS drivers and may you can get one of them to work. But chances are you won't.

Happy Hunting - Storage_man


----------



## sunwise (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for that I plugged into the slower port and i got it to work. I used the following command...

c:\duse\duseldr.com c:\duse\duse.exe

mscdex /d:usbcdrom /v/s/m:15

And hey presto one f:\ drive cd-rom!

Thanks for your reply,
Sunwise


----------

